# Can you name this?



## ChuckTortoise (Apr 15, 2020)

Hello all.
I’m a Sulcata owner and today I was diggin in the garden an this little fella came out from under my shed. Not having any luck finding out what breed it is. I live in central Florida.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 15, 2020)

Im thinking gopher tortoise


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 15, 2020)

@Markw84


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 15, 2020)

That's a baby gopher tortoise. Nice find!


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 15, 2020)

That's a baby Gopher Tortoise.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu (Apr 15, 2020)

Ship it to me and ill let u know for sure lol


----------



## ChuckTortoise (Apr 15, 2020)

I was guessing it was but never seen them soooo light.


----------



## aholdshoe (Apr 15, 2020)

I agree with Gopher Tortoise. Native to FL. Just let him be, they are protected/endangered.


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 15, 2020)

That's absolutely adorable, is what it is!!! Are they from the area, or is someone heartsick, looking for him? He looks really well-cared for!


----------



## ZenHerper (Apr 15, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> That's absolutely adorable, is what it is!!! Are they from the area, or is someone heartsick, looking for him? He looks really well-cared for!



It belongs to the State of Florida. 

And don't make them come in your house to look for it... *_wink_*


----------



## Toddrickfl1 (Apr 15, 2020)

Sa Ga said:


> That's absolutely adorable, is what it is!!! Are they from the area, or is someone heartsick, looking for him? He looks really well-cared for!


They're native to Florida, and highly protected. So he's a wild tort.


----------



## Sa Ga (Apr 15, 2020)

Toddrickfl1 said:


> They're native to Florida, and highly protected. So he's a wild tort.


He's gorgeous! No dents or scratches.


----------



## silverbird (Apr 17, 2020)

What a beautiful little guy, but didn't know that they were native to Florida. Out here in California, we have a lot of desert tortoises.


----------



## DesertGirl (Apr 17, 2020)

ChuckTortoise said:


> Hello all.
> I’m a Sulcata owner and today I was diggin in the garden an this little fella came out from under my shed. Not having any luck finding out what breed it is. I live in central Florida.
> View attachment 291144


He looks just like a sulcata to my inexperienced eyes. What’s the key visual to make that ID?


----------



## MichaelL (Apr 17, 2020)

DesertGirl said:


> He looks just like a sulcata to my inexperienced eyes. What’s the key visual to make that ID?


See the scute in between the two scutes above its head? Its's called the nuchal scute, and sulcatas lack it. This specific tortoise is very bright yellow, I can see how it looks very similar to a baby sulcata, however, the nuchal scute makes us sure its a gopher.


----------



## LasTortugasNinja (Apr 17, 2020)

You can also contact local fish & game, let them know he's in your neighborhood, and they can take him to a protected area where kids won't take him for a pet or a dog is less likely to make a snack of him.


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2020)

I'd like to name it George. Or Humphry. Either one would be fine really.


----------



## Tom (Apr 17, 2020)

DesertGirl said:


> He looks just like a sulcata to my inexperienced eyes. What’s the key visual to make that ID?


In addition to the nuchal scute, the leg scales and the pattern on the carapace are screaming "GOPHERUS"!

That is not me yelling in all caps. Its the leg scales, pattern and nuchal scute.


----------



## DesertGirl (Apr 17, 2020)

MichaelL said:


> See the scute in between the two scutes above its head? Its's called the nuchal scute, and sulcatas lack it. This specific tortoise is very bright yellow, I can see how it looks very similar to a baby sulcata, however, the nuchal scute makes us sure its a gopher.


Thank you for that lesson. I understand now. Pretty subtle difference but easily identifiable now that I know that little gem of knowledge. Thanks!


----------



## Maggie3fan (Apr 17, 2020)

Tom said:


> In addition to the nuchal scute, the leg scales and the pattern on the carapace are screaming "GOPHERUS"!
> 
> That is not me yelling in all caps. Its the leg scales, pattern and nuchal scute.


And I betcha you would like to have it same as me...damn. Yvonne and I have always said...we've been in the tortoise business for years ('specially her) and not ever, never not once have either one of us 'found' a tortoise...


----------



## DesertGirl (Apr 17, 2020)

maggie18fan said:


> And I betcha you would like to have it same as me...damn. Yvonne and I have always said...we've been in the tortoise business for years ('specially her) and not ever, never not once have either one of us 'found' a tortoise...


Found my first and so far only tort! She walked right up our driveway.


----------

